

To-do app + RPG = EpicWin - sant0sk1
http://www.epicwinapp.com/

======
Batsu
I guess it's an ok idea (a manual version of that brushing your teeth = points
thing from several months ago) but I would think if you have enough self
control not to cheat on this, then you don't really need it.

~~~
steveklabnik
If you don't remember the 'brushing your teeth = points thing', here it is:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FSsztwbRW0>

------
Qz
_Our lives are full of quests._

Correction: MMO's are full of chores!

------
angrycoder
Do we really need more ways to assign meaningless points to actions?

~~~
hugh3
I voted you up, purely for the irony.

------
philk
The problem I see is that the appeal of leveling up in RPGs is that your
character becomes more powerful and capable. I don't think that applies with
chores; if you grind ironing for five hours straight you're unlikely to enjoy
any benefits apart from pressed shirts.

~~~
kd0amg
Or with games that seem based on more mundane chores, the work bears fruit
much faster than in real life. In Harvest Moon, I can milk all of my cows in
less time than it takes me to wash a dinner plate in real life.

~~~
philk
Even the games with exciting tasks deliver rewards way faster than real life,
in Diablo II [1] I'd have cleansed the Den of Evil, gained two levels and been
given a bonus skill in less time than it would take me to make a salad in
reality.

[1] Dammit I'm showing my age

------
philwelch
Ironically, I quit playing RPG's because there's too much errand-running and
chores in them. I guess you can swing that lever the other way, though.

------
dannytatom
I've been thinking of a similar project for project management but wasn't sure
if there was a market/interest for it.

In short, a project management app with an MMORPG-ish twist. Completing a task
gives you XP (as set by another member of the team, or maybe random) and a
chance at items, milestones being similar to quests, etc. You could party with
your coworkers/collaborators (multiple people being assigned to one task, for
example) or fight each other in an arena (has nothing to do with project
management).

I've already started working on it for use at my current job to bring some fun
and competition to the boring stuff (making craigslist templates). If anyone
here has any interest in it let me know, would love to release it at one
point.

~~~
kd0amg
_as set by another member of the team, or maybe random_

Try going for some sort of consensus among team members rather than random
selection -- it gives everyone some ability to reward work on tasks that are
important or that nobody wants to do.

------
tsestrich
This is a fantastic idea. Maybe not something I'd use personally, but the idea
of trying to bring some element of game mechanics into something so menial as
washing your dishes is pretty creative thinking. Also +1 for the video, it was
pretty entertaining and explained how exactly it worked in a pretty concise
fashion.

------
cadr
Along the same lines: <http://www.chorewars.com/>

~~~
jcw
The difference is that with Chorewars, other people are holding you
accountable for whether you completed a task or not.

I think this is an excellent idea, but, as many are thinking, what's to stop
me from cheating? Tasks assigned to oneself privately are sometimes very
abstract. If I assign myself a task, "be a good person today," I'm very likely
to rationalize into thinking that I completed the task, whether I did or not.

~~~
jfarmer
Better to have people using it and cheating, than nobody using it at all.

------
orblivion
I will buy what they're selling. Just as long as they integrate with Remember
The Milk.

------
parsifal
This looks amazing. Combining gaming mechanics with "normal" applications is
something I've been interested in.

Does anyone have any idea when this will be coming out?

~~~
vyrotek
I'm definitely keeping an eye on these guys too. Here is a discussion from a
few days ago about Game Mechanics in normal applications.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1483216>

------
telemachos
The more of these sorts of things I see, the older I feel. I can recognize (I
think) when they are done well, and I can appreciate their style, design,
architecture or whatever. But they simply have no hook in me; I don't _get
it_. I'm not knocking this project, I'm just saying out loud - because it's
really struck me - that I'm probably on the wrong side of some birthdate line.
(Cf. intelligent grandparents who never did learn to set VCR times.)

I also suspect that people my age (41) or older who like this sort of thing
are faking, but maybe that's just envy talking.

~~~
div
It's interesting from a hacker pov as an attempt in helping people hack their
own brains. Also, it seems like it's well executed (havent tried the actual
game). I might give it a try for novelty's sake, but apart from that, it
doesn't really appeal to me either and I'm 29. So maybe it's a personality
thing rather then an age thing :)

------
seancron
Definitely a cool concept, but I can see myself cheating and just saying that
I did something in order to level up and get stuff.

Now a version of this that could verify if you did something, either
automatically or with some user involvement would be even cooler.

One idea: take a before and after picture as proof that you did it (maybe do
some image processing if possible) Another idea: use a GPS signal to verify
you're actually at the laundromat when you say that you did the laundry.

~~~
parallax7d
I think you have it backwards. If someone is going to cheat, they are not
going to be interested in this rpg. The rewards of leveling up are a new found
productive habit, not just some silly swag or xp in a lame game.

On top of that, by instituting your "prove it" functionality, you are only
incentivizing people to cheat. In this case, trust is the best way to prevent
cheating.

~~~
maushu
<http://kuwest.com/users/neoblue>

You were saying...?

People will always be interested in winning. Doesn't matter if the software is
for self-fulfillment.

~~~
ignu
That's why, if it's public, then people will know they're cheating.

I toy with the idea of verifiable quests. For example, Take a picture a day (I
can verify that they have from flickr). Blog once a week (I can verify this
from their RSS feed)... although each one of those requires custom
programming.

Maybe give more XP for those things that can be verified.

------
modeless
Interesting presentation on the topic of designing games into everyday life:

[http://g4tv.com/videos/44277/DICE-2010-Design-Outside-the-
Bo...](http://g4tv.com/videos/44277/DICE-2010-Design-Outside-the-Box-
Presentation/)

Skip to 17:30 for the most relevant part (but the whole thing is interesting)

------
mrinterweb
I really hope they make an Android version.

~~~
dreur
I would definitely buy the app if it was both on the web and on android.

~~~
ignu
I'm working on a web version. <http://kuwest.com>

The timeline is to have quests done by the end of July and at least a mobile
website by the end of August.

------
dreur
The video is awesome.

~~~
radicaldreamer
Definitely one of the more entertaining demo vids.

------
patio11
I would buy an iPhone to use this, if the game was compelling enough. And as
we all know, that is a really low bar if you get the core RPG mechanics right.

------
MisterWebz
I can't believe it. I was going to learn how to make Iphone apps to make a
similar app. Looks like they're way ahead of me.

------
kiba
I was thinking and working on the same thing, except my RPG would be more
self-improvement oriented rather than about sending that email, or buying that
cake.

While it's good to know that my idea have some confirmation in the market, I
wish I have gotten there first.

~~~
djshah
yea, i am currently working on a similar self-improvement concept but a lot
more simplistic with game mechanics and for now, limited to the FB platform.
Will release it on Hacker News once it's done.

------
seancron
In a way, it actually reminds me of the game concept suggested in this
presentation:

[http://g4tv.com/videos/44277/DICE-2010-Design-Outside-the-
Bo...](http://g4tv.com/videos/44277/DICE-2010-Design-Outside-the-Box-
Presentation/)

------
jamesshamenski
This is sensational. Great execution on the video. Congrats on the launch.

------
protomyth
oh cool an iPhone app, I will visit the site from my iPhone so I can buy it
immediately...... flash demo?!? dude....

I love the idea though and it is a cool demo movie.

~~~
TrevorBurnham
Flash demo? I only see a YouTube video, which opens fine on the iPhone.

~~~
protomyth
Hum, when I went to look I got a blank box - wth? - errrr......

------
thorax
I counter that the real "EpicWin" would be making a to-do app that gets you
more things for a virtual farm you tend.

------
JabavuAdams
It's ironic that levelling-up is what I hate most about Computer so-called
Role Playing Games.

------
aymeric
I want this.

(it reminds me of the iPhone app Booyah, but better executed)

------
base
seems great. when is it going to be available?

------
nnash
I want this.

------
ignu
I've been working on a web version of this since Startup Weekend Detroit:

<http://kuwest.com>

It's live now, but I haven't promoted it. I was going to hold off until I had
the quest engine done and polished a little more, but feel free to sign up
now.

~~~
famfam
Dude. I think 3 mentions in the same thread is a bit much.

